# NX upgrade...



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

Hello all, I have read and re-read Mike K. Sentra.net write up like 4 times, and can'y find the info i want. With the NX upgrade, can i put 14" rims on my car. I have access to a set that are really cheapand only 12lbs a peice. but don't wan toto spend the money on them if they don't fit.

Thank you for any info you have.


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

I heard you might have to sand down the brakes a bit to make the 14"ers fit.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

koroshiya said:


> Hello all, I have read and re-read Mike K. Sentra.net write up like 4 times, and can'y find the info i want. With the NX upgrade, can i put 14" rims on my car. I have access to a set that are really cheapand only 12lbs a peice. but don't wan toto spend the money on them if they don't fit.
> 
> Thank you for any info you have.


If you're talking about Motegi RT5's, I'm wondering that myself. 1010Tires lists "NX2000" and the "NX2000 - 14" wheels/tyres option" as separate cars, and these are one of the only two wheels that come up, so I have a feeling that they may actually work. However, I haven't actually seen the inside walls of the wheels nor have I gotten a response from 1010Tires confirming whether or not these wheels will fit over the NX2000 calipers.

Does anyone have 14" RT5's, or have pictures of the inside of the rim? If they are correctly shaped, they may fit... which is great news, becuase RT5's are cheap.

Oh, BTW: You've probably seen this many times already but most 14" wheels and some 15" wheels won't fit over the NX2000 calipers without grinding down a part of the caliper.


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

Hey i need a straight answer, not a an "i think" this or "i think" that. and i wasn't looking at new rims i was looking at used rim off a another car, that came stock at 12lbs. if i have to "shave" my brake calipers. has anyone that has done this taken pics so i can reference how far i should shave them. So one who knows a yes or no answer, please.

Flame away, 20mins after this post i found the answer on screen 15 of my search, iwill accept my punishment as everyone see's fit.

me= :loser:


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

koroshiya said:


> Hey i need a straight answer, not a an "i think" this or "i think" that. and i wasn't looking at new rims i was looking at used rim off a another car, that came stock at 12lbs. if i have to "shave" my brake calipers. has anyone that has done this taken pics so i can reference how far i should shave them. So one who knows a yes or no answer, please.
> 
> Flame away, 20mins after this post i found the answer on screen 15 of my search, iwill accept my punishment as everyone see's fit.
> 
> me= :loser:


As an option you can get NX14" wheels as they were designed to fit over the brakes in the first place.


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

WES, I thought about that too, after the fact, but can't find any here. I did buy some 14" steelies that on a weight scale for humans comes in at 16 lbs a peice, so i am going to use those once i save enogh for the rubber. 

I saw a picture of the grinded down calipers, but he already painted them so i couldn't tell what was grinded down, do anyone have picture that shows which sides get trimmed up?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

ReVerm said:


> Does anyone have 14" RT5's, or have pictures of the inside of the rim? If they are correctly shaped, they may fit... which is great news, becuase RT5's are cheap.


1010 Tires finally got back to me. Their response was something along the lines of "we haven't gotten any complaints, but we haven't physically tested it and we don't have a car here that we can test on. Sorry". I did get a picture of the inside of the rim though, and judging from how it looks, it doesn't seem like it will clear the caliper (= grinding will be necessary). Sorry to get your hopes up.


----------

